# Trends where YOU live!



## VioletB (Aug 1, 2007)

.....


----------



## laurenmo88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Scottsdale, AZ is home to: the light lipstick (i kinda like this trend), platic surgerized, platinum bleach blond hair, muffin topped, ugg boots (in winter), and ripped jean skirt (EWWWW i do not care for this) trends

i think this is a fun thread!


----------



## VioletB (Aug 1, 2007)

Ha ha one more thing.. we have soccer moms at their best.  Utah must be #1 in minivan sales!!  (Not me.. I will NEVER own one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2007)

NOTHING, and I do mean NOTHING, compares to the thirtythousanddollarmillionaire Dallas is famous for.
NOTHING compares to the socialites Dallas is infested  with, the gold digging trophy wives.
Fake nakes, fake (blond) hair, white teeth, everything down to a T...our form of 'casual' and the rest of the country's form of 'casual' are so different it's unreal.

Over tanned, over processed, over accessorized, that's Dallas. Yay.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 1, 2007)

So Cal....Huge big ol' lifted trucks with big fat tires everywhere...usually with a small guy jumping out of them hahaha & of course the fake everything..tan, hair, boobs, eyes...... you get the idea


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 2, 2007)

Martha's vineyard Highschool:hollister logo on everyting, crocs, designer bags,Going to tanning beds, layering tanktops (more then 3),North face jackets, ripped jeans, hard curls with gel and hairspray,silver/blue shadow (thick liner style) or eyeliner smudge too much, Spider lashes, Ugg boots tucked into jeans and frosty pink lipstick/gloss.
For gym class:
Juicy Couture everything
Coach sneakers
sweat bands


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 2, 2007)

ummm nashville, TN. 

everyone would think we walk around in cowboy hats and boots everyday, but...we do not! i hate it when people come to fanfare or whatever that thing is called and all the tourists walk around in pink cowboy hats. 

at my old high school the trend seemed to be polo shirts from abercrombie and american eagle. sorry, but i hate that. uhhhh i cannot STAND when people have polo shirts in every colour and that is all they wear. variety? please?


----------



## anitsirc (Aug 2, 2007)

Northern California:

FLIP FLOPS 24/7 February-October
Uggs in winter but it's been dying.
Pomps and sidebangs are starting to die out too.
Babydoll tees and skinny jeans are in.
Big sunglasses.
Abstract patterns.
Flats.


----------



## jennzy (Aug 2, 2007)

hm... i'm not one to follow trends... it requires too much thinking and as my friends say, i like to keep things simple but crazy makeup 
i'm from toronto, and the trend here is similar to what _anitsirc_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_828654", true); _ has mentioned._

a lot of the girls here wear the babydoll type long shirt with leggings. skinny jeans with a cute tank top and etc. i try not to do leggings nor skinny jeans because i have very muscular calves (that i can't do anything about... unless if i can surgerically and safely remove my muscle and implant on someone else lol)


pretty much this is all i wore during the school year:
t shirt/long sleeve/tank top and jeans/shorts with running shoes/flipflops
oh yeah, in the winter there were touques involved. and NO make up... though i wore make up during the campaign week.
now that its summer, to work: all black with really bright eye make up
to the gym: golf shirt and shorts
shopping: some girlie stuff like a skirt and top...
everything i wear is very simple. i'm just not very fashion forward nor really care much 


but seriously, with your juicy items, if u love them, rock them! who care whether they're in trend or not!!!! i wear my juicy charm bracelet minus the charms they were getting way too heavy around still and they were 2005 in toronto. i also rock my louis vuitton multicolore pochette though some girls look at me weird because 1. they think its fake and 2. they think its tacky cuz its 2003. well 1. its real, and 2. its a fun summer purse so blah to them


----------



## xJUDYx (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_ummm nashville, TN. 

everyone would think we walk around in cowboy hats and boots everyday, but...we do not! i hate it when people come to fanfare or whatever that thing is called and all the tourists walk around in pink cowboy hats. 

at my old high school the trend seemed to be polo shirts from abercrombie and american eagle. sorry, but i hate that. uhhhh i cannot STAND when people have polo shirts in every colour and that is all they wear. variety? please?_

 
i too am from around nashville & i totally agree with the trends when i was in HS!! its ALLLLLL about A&F & hollister! is it REAAAAAAALLLLLLY necessary to have ALL of the polos from their spring/summer 2007 line?! and have hollister or abercrombie on your butt?! and does your whole clique have to all have middle length bleach blonde hair with overly tan skin..hark dark black liner with a wash of pastel colored shadow?!

but as for trends in TN as a whole..i dont have enough time on my hands! haha


----------



## Lissa (Aug 2, 2007)

Where I live you can often see a Chav, immortalised by Matt Lucas of Little Britain in his character Vicky Pollard:













Or seen here with Kate Moss - Vicky's younger sister ha ha:






There's quite a few Vicky Pollards in my town! They wear a lot of Kappa. And always pushing the kids around in a pushchair whilst smoking


Or on the *cough* classier end of the Chav spectrum:






Poor Daniella Westbrook


----------



## sallytheragdol (Aug 2, 2007)

I trend I simply cannot understand, here in North Carolina, is the Vera Bradley bags! I just don't get it. at all.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 2, 2007)

Soccer moms in hummers!!!!


----------



## macface (Aug 2, 2007)

L.A highlights tans oversized sunglasses.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 

 
_I trend I simply cannot understand, here in North Carolina, is the Vera Bradley bags! I just don't get it. at all._

 
OMG; yes what is that? I remember before I left there was this craze about them. I guess I am just a little to "high-fashion" (as others would say) b/c they are just totally not me. And esp. not for the price. To me; they are like county fair type but that's cool for those that like that style. It's just not me.


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 2, 2007)

what juicy is out?  not for me!  just kidding, i must admit my addiction to juicy is slowly dying.  but i still like wearing my juicy terry.  i used to buy anything juicy but now i am trying out other stuff.  ok, so norcal:
- skinny jeans
- trapeze dresses/tops
- oversized sunglasses (yes these are still in)
- flats 
- patent shoes
- bangles
- designer bags
- headbands


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Aug 2, 2007)

Knee length cotton dresses (or shorter) with flats =]


----------



## hnaoto (Aug 2, 2007)

massachusetts:

i guess there's two kinds of trends here, one is the more popular &preppy style which is ripped jeans, Hollister shirts, Juicy Couture, and bangs swept to the side with long flowy curls [kinda like jessica simpson]. everyone obsesses over Coach purses since fake Louie Vuitton died out. fake Chanel bags [the huge black &white padded ones] are also a must. also for hair, crunched looking wet, with straightened bangs to the side. must also be extremely tanned.
the other trendy look is the wannabe scenester look. pale skin, skinny jeans, flats, awful Fantastic Sam-chopped-up hair, long shirt-dress things, tights, etc...


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 2, 2007)

Staten Island lol where to start
Scrunched/sprayed hair! WHY?? you see groups of 5 girls walking around and they all have that goddamn overly scrunched/iuseupabottleofgeladay look going on ugh
tanorexics
fake Coach bags. scratch that, any bag they have is fake
north face
frosty lips
eyeliner on the waterline and that's it is considered a good look

it's like 10 years behind here =/ very few people dress nicely


----------



## VioletB (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_they all have that goddamn overly scrunched/iuseupabottleofgeladay look_

 
LOL I just got away from that..  I have naturally curly hair and for the first time in my 26 year old life got it chemically relaxed.  Holy hell best thing I ever did!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wash it twice a  week (that is NOT gross.. believe me!) and use next to nothing compared to what I used to use!!  Thank the good lord for relaxers.


----------



## frocher (Aug 4, 2007)

...


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

well, here in Shreveport/Bossier, Louisiana...

- big sunglasses [love em]
- mini skirt/leggings combo [ew]
- blonde hair with shit highlights
- flats or skimmers of all kinds
- bright ass neon coloured nikes that remind you of a damn pack of skittles
- muffin tops
- big bags that are rip offs of the high brand stuff
- totes
- hello kitty and spongebob 
- superman stuff [thanks to that shit song]
- micro braids! ah!
- flip flops year round, apparently
- ambercrombie and american eagle stuff
- hats with weird sayings on them
- tops with weird sayings on them
- dumb people that just say weird things


as of makeup:

- white shadow on lid, with black as the contrast and more white for highlight
- pairing said look with loads of mascara and TANNED skin, ew
- extremely glossed lips
- pink anything
- heavy eyeliner
- fake lashes [so it seems]

oh yeah...I love the teenagers here...the stuff I described is what all the kids that think theyre above me wear...I can wait til I come back here in ten years and half are preggo or something.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Sweet Jesus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
You wonder sometimes if people own mirrors... or if they REALLY look in it before they leave and say to themselves "damn, I look hot."


----------



## zombie_candy (Aug 5, 2007)

i'm from toronto, canada. adding to the tunic, patterned top and endless leggings, let me add the TNA BAGS from Aritzia (for those who don't know, Aritzia is quite an expensive store that has their own house gym wear TNA). ughhhhhhhhh......you can count 10 girls in 5 seconds while you're walking down the street. it doesn't matter where you are, downtown or the suburbs, EVERY freakin girl/woman is carrying a TNA bag. i honestly never liked them (i find them boring), even when they weren't so saturated into everyday life.


----------



## red (Aug 5, 2007)

New Yawk checking in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anything goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 naturally lots of black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and everyone has those Hummers and we're big on Kate Spade bags.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 5, 2007)

Damn. Shimmer hit the nail on the head about Dallas.

In New Orleans, you see a little bit of everything. As far as fashion, it ranges polos/khakis to ass-baring, midcalf length "shorts"/jeans and black or white tee shirts on men. For the ladies, we see every damn thing that is too tight, from the tops to the shorts to the pants. Not very fashion forward. We mostly dress for comfort on a hot, sticky day---and many of us don't do that well.

And, makeup? Don't even ask. I just saw my friend's MySpace picture of her wearing some red eyeshadow up to the brow. Yeah, what's the name of that show? "We Need To Do Better".


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 6, 2007)

Reppin New Orleans, Big Easy​
Here in New Orleans, you'll see
-Guys with polo shirts popping their colar
-Baggy pants
-Baggy Shirts


For the ladies-
-Bright ass outfits
-Everything gotta match hats, shoes, shirts, pants, purse I mean EVERYTHING.
-Young ladies with beaded necklaces, bangles, bright ass BANGLES colors. Imagine Rainbow Brite.
-Hoochie shorts
-Headbands and etc... for now


----------



## VioletB (Aug 6, 2007)

Hehe this is awesome!  I love hearing everyone's gripes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One more thing that I forgot about Salt Lake and was reminded yesterday of this while I was driving:  EVERYONE here hangs their snowboard goggles on their rearview mirror.  How dumb is that.  If you snowboard you are cool, which is dumb because EVERYONE here snowboards!!  So everone is cool!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Another thing is the brand of the goggles.. You  have to have Spy or Oakley or whatever.. it's hilarious.  This is dumb that I saw this yesterday because we are in the first of August and there is no snow!!  LOL

PS I must admit I did this once.  Only cause my goggles were dripping wet and I hung them to dry.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 6, 2007)

Melbourne - Inner suburbia

- Mums driving HUGE 4wd's to get the groceries
- Sweatpants rolled down on the waist paired with ugg boots
- Massive collagen lip injections
- Gellato - Seriously there are 3 parlours like 50m from each other on one street
- Polo shirts with the collar up... eww

City:
- Emo kids! There are swarms of them hanging around the train station, the parks, outside churches, sitting on the footpaths getting in the way! They are sort of like pigeons..
- Metro mullet and metro mohawk
- Louis Vuitton
- Big chunky floro coloured Nike 80's style hightops with skinny jeans
- Hoodies! (everyone wants to be pete wentz..)
- Dior sunglasses
- Skinny jeans
- Oversized tops with leggings and ankle boots

I have to say that Melbourne is generally a pretty good looking city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyones got thier own style but some need trends to tell them what to wear.


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_- Emo kids! There are swarms of them hanging around the train station, the parks, outside churches, sitting on the footpaths getting in the way! They are sort of like pigeons..
._

 





 Too funny.


----------



## goink (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zombie_candy* 

 
_i'm from toronto, canada. adding to the tunic, patterned top and endless leggings, let me add the TNA BAGS from Aritzia (for those who don't know, Aritzia is quite an expensive store that has their own house gym wear TNA). ughhhhhhhhh......you can count 10 girls in 5 seconds while you're walking down the street. it doesn't matter where you are, downtown or the suburbs, EVERY freakin girl/woman is carrying a TNA bag. i honestly never liked them (i find them boring), even when they weren't so saturated into everyday life._

 
Those TNA bags annoy the hell out of me. They are basically overpriced canvas totes. They'll die out, just like Lululemon bags.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2007)

Westbank area of New Orleans, Louisiana

Tattoos are everywhere and on any part of the body.
- examples - 
- On the breast area is very popular for women & men
- lower back (women)
- the neck for guys.
- Tattoo of names (usually children of deceased loved one)
_ Memorial picture tattoos (realistic pictures of deceased loved ones)
- Tribal style is out
---------------------------------
- Thong underwear (You see it all the time with the ill fitting low rider jeans)
- Everything hanging out (boobs real or not real, butt, and stomach)
- Fake boobs everywhere and for graduation presents 
- A lot of plastic surgery in certain areas of the city, with certain cultures, and age groups.  
- Tight jeans
- Name brand items are a big thing
- Flat iron hair with chunky  streaks
- Low cut shirts to show those boobs (Sigh)
- Big bling jewelry (earrings the size of your palm)
- High tech cellphones, Ipods, etc.
- Low rider jeans
- High heels (3" at least)
- Lipgloss
- Tight shirts on the ladies
- Your name on your jewelry 
- Black eyeliner
- Extensions
- baggy cloths for guys
- silver or gold accessories
- Expensive purses

Not in style
- curled hair
- high maintenance makeup 
- loose clothing on girls
- strange colors in the hair
- Bright colors on the eyes or lips


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't mind having the eyeliner tattoo.  You can not even see it and it makes your lashes look thick.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Personally, I wouldn't mind having the eyeliner tattoo.  You can not even see it and it makes your lashes look thick._

 
Some people tatatoo their eyebrows, lips, and eyelids to have eyeliners.. Ouch!

Hey I didn't know you were from the Westbank of New Orleans. So am I =D

I totally agree with everything you say.. 

Let me add some more things to it...
-People wearing name brand clothes for ex: Apple Bottoms, Baby Phat, Lacoste, Roca Wear, VS PINK, Polo, Dickie's, Hollister, American Eagle, Abercombie, an etc...

People with the bluetoooth attached to their ear and knowing that sometimes I think they're talking to me when I'm at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parents celebrating their children's bday with Dora, The Bratz, Spiderman, Superman, Batman..Wait... im heading to a whole different subject lol...

that's all for now.. until then later!!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 7, 2007)

Too funny! I'm on the Westbank, too (who's not??!!?), but I never see the high heels.....*as I sit here staring at 3 shoe boxes of my own heels* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 7, 2007)

This is a fun poll...I'm in Miami, Fl:

for the younger girls:

Anything Abercrombie or Hollister
denim minis
flat ironed hair
oversized designer bags that are carried in the crook of the arm
oversized sunglasses
skinny jeans, even in 90 degree weather
those caps that look like squared-off military hats (do they have a name?)
lots of black eyeliner
lipgloss galore


everyone else (over 21):

Havaianas flip flops all year (I LOVE these!!)
Botox, collagen, fake boobs, lipo, overtanned skin, highlights, flat ironed hair
dressing like a teenager
high heels to go shopping in (stilettos)
french manicures and pedicures (sorry, I never liked that look..too blah!)
muffin top with too low jeans
belly baring tops (I thought those went out a long time ago!)
velour track pants with dress sandals
the Bluetooth thingy as accessory (if it's covered with their hair, they look slightly nutty talking to themselves!)
tattooed eyeliner, brows, etc (we have a lot of people from South America who think yellow eyeliner is flattering)
tattoos on the mid-lower back


I'm sure there are more..can't think of them right now!


----------



## jennzy (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zombie_candy* 

 
_i'm from toronto, canada. adding to the tunic, patterned top and endless leggings, let me add the TNA BAGS from Aritzia (for those who don't know, Aritzia is quite an expensive store that has their own house gym wear TNA). ughhhhhhhhh......you can count 10 girls in 5 seconds while you're walking down the street. it doesn't matter where you are, downtown or the suburbs, EVERY freakin girl/woman is carrying a TNA bag. i honestly never liked them (i find them boring), even when they weren't so saturated into everyday life._

 
hahaha! don't forget lululemon bags...
ok heres my problem... if u use them for the gym... that's fine... but i see girls taking them to school and literally theres ONE binder in there...
in my lululemon bag i can fit 2 pants, 3 tops, 2 sports bras, my running shoes, 5 pairs of socks, 5 pairs of underwear, 2 regular size shampoo/conditioner, body lotion and i still have room!!!!


----------



## jennzy (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_Hehe this is awesome! I love hearing everyone's gripes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One more thing that I forgot about Salt Lake and was reminded yesterday of this while I was driving: EVERYONE here hangs their snowboard goggles on their rearview mirror. How dumb is that. If you snowboard you are cool, which is dumb because EVERYONE here snowboards!! So everone is cool!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another thing is the brand of the goggles.. You have to have Spy or Oakley or whatever.. it's hilarious. This is dumb that I saw this yesterday because we are in the first of August and there is no snow!! LOL

PS I must admit I did this once. Only cause my goggles were dripping wet and I hung them to dry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha! i have never seen that!! i heart spy sunglasses cuz they're really sporty but for goggles, i'm all for roxy!!! they fit me and looks sleek cuz its just made for us girls  yeah... i'm a boarder 

anyways speaking of snowboarding... I HATE when ppl wear bandanas as a triangle scraf. ok i thought it was cute in the winter when all the snowboarding kids would just leave their bandanas on after hitting the pipes... but in the summer WTF! its hot!!! why would u want to add extra fabric on ur neck!??!!??! it pisses me off!


----------



## LaItaliana (Aug 10, 2007)

In Hamilton, Ohio .. N of cinci

huge hoops that are half the size of a girls head...Looks ok, feels uncomfortable!
white boy gangstas who try too hard & their outfit too damn big
matching everything-shoes, jewelry, belt
Wearing shirts & colors that show what your nationality is like dr/rican/mex
Leggings and skirts which needs to die
Plastic jewelry (like white beaded necklaces)
emo and scence crap. girl pants on boys, bad hair
Flip flops with everything
any kind of jordan or rare forces..but its like that everywhere

Most people are laid back and not real trendy ..we just do what we do and fashion is kinda important but not really.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2007)

This is in Tinley Park, IL, a southern suburb of Chicago. At VJA High >_<|||| I'm so happy I graduated!

So this is actually funny, I went back to my highschool before summer came around to visit my old art teacher. I walked through the halls during a class change and the biggest trends I saw in one sitting was:
- Over Bleached Jeans
- Horribly Highlighted Hair
- Skunk Hair
- Layered Tanks at least 2 or 3 each
- Sweatpants with JUICY!!! on the butt
- Coach Bags everywhere
- Flats
- Abercrombie Jean Skirts with Black Leggings (I saw three girls in a row wearing these)
- Neo Mullets and Half Hawks are huge here for guys.
- Women's jeans on men 
- Men's jeans on women
- Lip piercings, another thing that got popular in my years at highschool (Hell, I pierced my lip in my lunch hour back then, not my smartest moment, but at least it didn't get infected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Okay, and I am going to admit, I am not scene, but I am very close to it, I have a neo mullet motley crue hair, and I wear skinny jeans, flats, chucks, vans etc etc. Only difference, I've been in this style for 5 years since my sophomore year in high school. I saw a few girls dressed literally JUST like me walking with me to the art room. They sneered at me and walked past me.

Well exxxxxcuuuuuseeeee me! But weren't you the girls wearing abercrombie and fitch last year with your bleached hair? Now you've got a Iron Maiden t-shirt, leggings and a pair of vans to do with your home-skunk hair and extensions, not to mention your gross application of eyeliner that makes you look like a raccoon!

Yeah.. I have hate for emo/scene kids, but it's kinda a paradox because I do dress like them, but I am not one of them. Does that make sense? Like... I've been in love with the 80's, not with myspace. XD


----------



## VioletB (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennzy* 

 
_hahaha! i have never seen that!! i heart spy sunglasses cuz they're really sporty but for goggles, i'm all for roxy!!! they fit me and looks sleek cuz its just made for us girls  yeah... i'm a boarder 

anyways speaking of snowboarding... I HATE when ppl wear bandanas as a triangle scraf. ok i thought it was cute in the winter when all the snowboarding kids would just leave their bandanas on after hitting the pipes... but in the summer WTF! its hot!!! why would u want to add extra fabric on ur neck!??!!??! it pisses me off!_

 
LOL.. I have never seen bandanas?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have a pair of spy goggles. I love them.. I haven't ever been too impressed with the roxy stuff.. I have a pair of board pants that are roxy and I do NOT stay dry.  Maybe I will get some new ones this season!!  I am pretty bummed though I haven't been in two years.  My husband was in a car accident two years ago and broke his back and the doctor said NO SNOWBOARDING so I would feel pretty guilty if I was like peace out I'm going boarding and ha ha you have to stay home and watch TV!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The season before he broke his back I even got these new badass burton boots that I've only used like twice.  
Hopefully I'm breaking shit out this season!!  Wahoo!!
PS Don't believe all the lies.  Park City sucks.  It's too expensive and we have awesome resorts that are just as good if not better.. and it's not ten bucks for a stupid hamburger for lunch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry just a little local shit for yah.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok ..what's up with the "I heart Ny" shirts? Didn't that die down like in 1997? lol ...Mostly I've been noticing lots of older women of color wearing white eyeliner, purple lipstick....yes purple. Also, I don't know why guys and girls have this new craze for rainbow colored shoes with matching hoodies? Don't they know they look like clowns?? ...This summer I saw a lot of neon colors, mini denim skirts with leggings ..and loads of girls with black eyeliner.


----------



## vica (Aug 13, 2007)

Im in the Bay Area (San Francisco, Oakland..)... 

*Whats in:*
-ALLLL the high schoolers wear colorful printed hoodies and they have the neon kicks to go with it.
-Im startin to see guys with the triangle bandannas on their necks.. Now where the fux did that come from?! 
-Every dude has the LRG Skully hoodie.. the sweatshirt where u can zip it all the way up to your head and look like a giant glow in the dark skeletor. AND wats weird is that you can buy the matching skull foot vans or dunks on ebay
-Guys AND girls have fohawks
-Monroe piercings... (i was doing highlights on one of my clients last week and she said that everyone in her middle school has theirs done, and they pierce it themselves!!!!) AHHH! i felt like taking mine off..its not that special anymore. =(
-All the high school girls have their "unique" "urban" style... "unique" as in.. they ALL have their brand new vans, chucks or dunks, with the printed hoodie, layered tops, skirts with leggings, boombox tote bag, cheap plastic 80's earrings.. these 90's bitches act like they came out of the 80's! LOL
-Everyone emphasizes the "We say 'HELLA' and fuck the biters" phrase.. hahha
-OH yes, and cant forget the bratty "im richer than you, therefore i can afford more shoes than you" attitude. 
-Yes we are shoe crazy here.
-We also have the scene and prep ppl of course and yeah typical typical


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 13, 2007)

Boston Suburbs

I feel like we're a lot more casual here than what I'm reading in the rest of your posts! Out in public, most women/moms look like they just rolled out of bed, no one flaunts nice clothes/hair/plastic surgery here EVER. Guys/Dads always look like they just came from a cookout.

*NO ONE here wears makeup. *
*
Here is what stereotypical college student looks like:
Girl*
-FAKE TAN, year round
-No makeup
-Sweatpants with 'Pink' or your school name on the ass, rolled up at the top and cuffed at the bottom
-Flipflops (year round, even through snow)
-Northface jacket/Tshirt from your sports team/a walkathon you did
-Hair is either down and straight, or up and messy. Sidebangs. Brown hair. 
-If you're wearing jewelry its a too-long necklace and fake Chanel earrings
-Vera Bradley bag, or totebag of your Sorority

I personally think all of the above is super ugly and girls are TRYING to look like theyre homeless, even though they spent a shit-ton of money on this stuff.

*Guys*
-T shirt that makes a reference to beer pong, big nuts, or the gun show
-Sweatpants/pajama pants
-Adidas sandals with socks, or Nikes
-Nothing special hair

Honest to god, everyone here looks like a slob. It's nice on days when I don't feel good and have to go to class, but my usual attire of jeans and a sweater with a matching headband and eyeshadow is considered 'why are you so dressed up?'. Anyone who comes to class with makeup on is immediately labeled a freshman who still thinks theyre the shit from highschool. Sucks.

*Then there's the non-college attenders.* A whole other breed. Skinny Jeans, Leggings, Ballet Flats, Long Tunic Tops, a million way too long beaded necklaces, really bad hair extensions clearly done by best friend who is in 'beauty school', ironically topped off with a Juicy bag. Don't forget the cigarette. Guys wearing their little sisters jeans, a youth small shirt with local hardcore band on it, out of control hair, shitty leg tatoo, Nike Dunks, Red Sox hat, ready to mosh. LOL @ non college style.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_*
Here is what stereotypical college student looks like:
Girl*
-FAKE TAN, year round
-No makeup
-Sweatpants with 'Pink' or your school name on the ass, rolled up at the top and cuffed at the bottom
-Flipflops (year round, even through snow)
-Northface jacket/Tshirt from your sports team/a walkathon you did
-Hair is either down and straight, or up and messy. Sidebangs. Brown hair. 
-If you're wearing jewelry its a too-long necklace and fake Chanel earrings
-Vera Bradley bag, or totebag of your Sorority
_

 
I hate when girls dress like this. Only difference here in Chicago is that most of the girls here who dress like that are 13 year old cheerleaders


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_Im in the Bay Area (San Francisco, Oakland..)... 

-Monroe piercings... (i was doing highlights on one of my clients last week and she said that everyone in her middle school has theirs done, and they pierce it themselves!!!!) AHHH! i felt like taking mine off..its not that special anymore. =(_

 
wtf!!!! pierce themselves?!!! eww... I've heard of ppl piercing their own noses and belly buttons, but monroe?! you should never pierce anything yourself, but it seems worse because it's in your mouth. I have a monroe too, and I just started noticing how common it was. I was thinking of taking mine out as well, but when I went to get it changed, it was SO ugly without it! definitly noticable


----------



## vica (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_wtf!!!! pierce themselves?!!! eww... I've heard of ppl piercing their own noses and belly buttons, but monroe?! you should never pierce anything yourself, but it seems worse because it's in your mouth. I have a monroe too, and I just started noticing how common it was. I was thinking of taking mine out as well, but when I went to get it changed, it was SO ugly without it! definitly noticable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YES! thank you! thats wat i thought too!! and i was shocked to hear all that from a little girl.. i took mine off to see how i would look without it but all i saw was this big ugly black dot on my upper lip. lol


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 19, 2007)

The area I live in is one of the most ecomonically depressed areas in Canada, so pretty much whatever they bought from the Salvation Army five years ago or whatever they rolled out of the alleyway wearing after a week long crack binge. Also tons and tons of tattoos, I saw this lady riding a bike around not long ago who had easily 50 tattoos all over her, maybe ten of them were on her face. Lol. That's downtown for you, and in the more suburb areas; too much cheap makeup, too much tan and not nearly enough clothes. Yay Bford.


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 19, 2007)

San Diego, CA.
We have a few things going on here. The emo thing is still raging but has morphed into a slightly more punk emo. Tight jeans, vans, variations of mo-hawks/punky chopped layered hair with crazy colors, facial piercings (especially on girls. The monroe is mandatory as well as the lip, sometimes double lip.)

The 70's thing is also big here and has been since last summer. Kind of vintage hobit if you ask me. Girls in drapey droopy frocks, guys in tight jeans with denim jackets and beards.

The mod look is also kind of being revived, very scenester-ish at the moment.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 20, 2007)

Montreal, Quebec (CA):
Everything (shoes, purses, jewelry), is from Aldo. Everything! It's all become so commercial.
With that said, the trends that just won't die are here the long necklaces with the big plastic fruits (apples, pineapples) hanging of of them; the skinny jeans, the leggings, the bright neon greens and reds that were trendy this summer; LONG hair! Everyone here looks like a brunette version of Jessica Simpson. Long wavy hair, etc; french manicures; french pedicures; fake everything...
The rest is too long to list, but if you go to www.aldoshoes.com you can pretty much get an idea of what the trends are here. The shoes copy what the designers are creating, but since it's made for the masses, everything is losing it's originality. I've fallen victim once or twice to the aldo jewelry, but picked myself up when I saw how 50 other women were wearing the exact same earrings as me.
And for weddings or formal occasions, all dresses are from BCBG. It's extremely difficult to create your own style here, especially when women look you up and down because you're not following the latest trend. You like Dita Von Teese's style? You're going to have to get over it because that is so fall 2006. Wedges? No, in August, people are already wearing the latest boots. It's funny, but at the same time, extremely pathetic. Women here _do not_ create their own style.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 20, 2007)

Oslo, Norway 

Designer jeans are really in style. Miss Sixty, Jean Paul Gaultier, and Energie are pretty hot. I live in the "artsy" area of Oslo (Grünerløkka) and other than high end denim, increadibly large handbags are in style. Fur is acceptable, I've never heard/seen anything nasty about it around the city. I think Oslo follows European trends really closely but things can be a season ahead (i.e. it's cold, we're wearing boots before they come out in Vogue next month).


----------



## beth_w (Sep 20, 2007)

Manchester, UK here...

I think it varies so much. There's a lot of fake Victoria Beckham/Rock n Republic jeans about (you know, the ones with the crown). G-Star Raw is everywhere (which I despise) and so is Bench (which I also despise). I think Topshop pretty much owns all the students (we have lots and lots of students, I think 1 in every 4 people in manchester are at uni) but I think generally Manchester's pretty fashion-conscious, especially in the last few years when we've got almost every decent store here now (apart from a MAC stand-alone store! Grrr!!). Not very clear answer, but there you go. xx


----------



## Hilly (Sep 20, 2007)

big clunky plastic jewelry...


----------



## Tralalaa (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zombie_candy* 

 
_i'm from toronto, canada. adding to the tunic, patterned top and endless leggings, let me add the TNA BAGS from Aritzia (for those who don't know, Aritzia is quite an expensive store that has their own house gym wear TNA). ughhhhhhhhh......you can count 10 girls in 5 seconds while you're walking down the street. it doesn't matter where you are, downtown or the suburbs, EVERY freakin girl/woman is carrying a TNA bag. i honestly never liked them (i find them boring), even when they weren't so saturated into everyday life._

 
I live in Toronto as well. It's always a long top, leggings, and flats. 
As well as TNA sweaters and bags. I HATE their bags! So many people have them since they're pretty cheap for big bags like those (If they can't get puma, lululemon, etc.) Every other girl has them in my school...and they're always in my way on the bus!


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 22, 2007)

ed hardy everything. i love the shoes and the hats with the rhinestones on it. girls are wearing really bright colors, it hurts my eyes sometimes. and leggings/tights in crazy colors, really cute. and baby phat/rocawear fanny pack things. i think they're ugly. for guys its also been a lot of bright colored hoddies. it reminds me of pride excpet most of the guys are striaght lol.


----------



## Doowop (Sep 23, 2007)

leggings, which most of the times doesnt look that good on the girls. Also layering of clothings, they wear a t shirt under a tank top or spaghetti.


----------



## Azuresyren (Sep 23, 2007)

Essex, England - UK. 

All the girls are still wearing leggings around here... Leggings, flats, and long tops. It's become so common I've decided to keep dormant in my wardrobe anything remotely resembling this trend just because it's so *everywhere* lately!


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

Vienna, Austria: George, Gina & Lucy Bags (horrible Nylon and camping kinda hardware...), it was Longchamp Pliage Bags before (again horrible Nylon lol), skinny jeans on not so skinny people


----------



## MissMcQueen (Oct 2, 2007)

*Here are some  trends I could never understand from Indiana USA

*sequined purses
*Sweet pants
*overalls
*NasCar everything
*coach bags 
*Having Hawaiian lays hanging on the rear view mirror
*letting you roots grow out so long it's embarrassing
*Nike's
*The preppy Hillbilly look

I live in a small town where people never give up trends no matter how old they are. They think if it was popular once than it will always be. Come to Indiana and you will have stepped into a time warp of horrible fashion.
*


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 2, 2007)

I think NASCAR everything and Indiana go hand and hand.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMcQueen* 

 
_*Here are some  trends I could never understand from Indiana USA

*sequined purses
*Sweet pants
*overalls
*NasCar everything
*coach bags 
*Having Hawaiian lays hanging on the rear view mirror
*letting you roots grow out so long it's embarrassing
*Nike's
*The preppy Hillbilly look

I live in a small town where people never give up trends no matter how old they are. They think if it was popular once than it will always be. Come to Indiana and you will have stepped into a time warp of horrible fashion.
*_

 

How could you forget mullets and El Camino cars!! I lived 4 years in IN for college and it was interesting some of the townies


----------



## user46 (Oct 3, 2007)

CONNECTICUT..yay..

lets see. 

COACH PURSES. EVERYONE has a coach purse. whether it's fake or real. some people even have the one's with not C's...but G's ...

SKINNY JEANS

THAT WHOLE "I'M A ROCKSTAR/POSER/SHOP AT HOTTOPIC" LOOK. you know, with the t's from hottopic. or the tight shirts.

THAT WHOLE "I SHOP AT AE/HOLLISTER LOOK". you know, tight shirts again. alotttt of people of color are starting to get into that trend.

THOSE DUMB "POUF" THINGS IN THE HAIR.

FAKE CHANEL PURSES. ugh, don't get me started.

THOSE CLOGS FROM AE.

UGGS. i admit, i had some last year. but an angry SOMEONE through them out, and really, i don't even want another pair. lol. i'm much more into ankle boots.


MY TREND:

PEA COATS!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!
and mani's and pedi's.


----------



## Kaniel (Oct 3, 2007)

Big sunglasses and big enough bags to hide a few dogs in, yech.


----------



## melaboobarbie (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anitsirc* 

 
_Northern California:

FLIP FLOPS 24/7 February-October
Uggs in winter but it's been dying.
Pomps and sidebangs are starting to die out too.
Babydoll tees and skinny jeans are in.
Big sunglasses.
Abstract patterns.
Flats._

 
i def agree about the flip flops and the skinny jeans.
and of course the uggs! =)


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 3, 2007)

Michigan :
Overly layered/hairsprayed/teased hair.
big sunglasses [i dont mind them]
leggings, 
flats, 
high top nikes
baby doll shirts,
tight band shirts
tighter than tight skinny jeans,
pumas, converse, Vans Slipons, Rocket dog shoes.

bright makeup, or just plain white shadow.
overly done mascara.
glossy as fuck lips.

oh, and must have DIORSHOW mascara..nothing else.

fake designer bags, unless your filthy rich and have real designer.

"gangstas" in pants/shirts that are 4x, when the person is like a medium.
of course nikes, jordans , BAPES, outrageous fake "bling"


and of course the whole "prep" look.
and generic "goth" kids.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 3, 2007)

This is particularly for men in my area:
Utili-kilts
Socks 'n' sandals
One pant leg rolled up, the other down while on your bike
News Boy hats
Old torn clothes which make you look poor when everyone knows you spent at least $100 on each item.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 3, 2007)

do piercings count as a trend because it seems like everyone here has their nose pierced. [nashville]


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_do piercings count as a trend because it seems like everyone here has their nose pierced. [nashville]_

 
I'd think so...
which reminds me that heavy piercing (we're not just talking about gauges either) and tattooing is also a trend where I am.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 3, 2007)

Honolulu:

 Toki Doki SportSac

Acorn colored hair

slippahs (flip flops)

Designer bags 

Nude lips


----------



## ghilliegirlan (Dec 13, 2007)

I live in New York and in my school there's the vera bradley bags/pencil cases, juicy, abercrombie, american eagle, aeropostle all those things that I hate just because their brand names, and then theirs flats( they were made for ballerinas and it should stay that way) and leggings( why couldn't they have STAYED  in the eighties) and uggs tucked in skinny jeans, even in the summer, then the one trend I REALLY hate is the plastic jewelry, I mean it's just sooo tacky, come on the last time I wore plastic jewelry was when I was in kindergarten!


----------



## kenmei (Jan 4, 2008)

I live in the bay area in CA but go to college in Davis, CA.

At Davis, the trends are:

- Pea coats, for men and women.
- Huge, huge sunglasses. Stunnas anyone? Preferrably D&G.
- Girls seem to be in love with their hair straighteners here.
- Dark skinny jeans with flats.
- Burberry, LV, and COACH bags.
- Natural-looking make up.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jan 8, 2008)

Im not sure if anyone did Vancouver, Canada yet but the big thing here is workout gear ALLLLL the time! Everyone wears Lululemon sweats or TNA sweats (2 brands that started in Vancouver) like... for every occasion, girls even wear them to the bar! I admit there comfy but I save mine for actually working out or else lazy days.  Another big thing is those sweatshirts from Aritzia that look like fake louis vuitton print ughhhhh or the massive bags you can hide a dead body in! I am so sick of this stuff! It seems like all the kids in high school are emo or scene or whatever and the little 14 year old boys wear skinny jeans and have the Zac Efron haircut.. dyed black.  I actually live in a town about an hour outside of Vancouver so because its "country" people are usually about a year behind in the trends. Last year everyone was asking me why I was wearing leggings and now they are all doing it


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 27, 2008)

Edmonton Ab, Canada

Girls who have blond hair on top with black underneath...it looks terrible. It needs to stop.

LuLu Lemon everything...Tinkee Belle, I also see people wearing it out to the bar and its weird.

Girls wearing skinny jeans who shouldn't be.  Im sorry but unless you have the body of a 10 year old boy you should not be wearing these.

Guys who just set their hat on the very top of their head and wear it tilted to the side..I do not understand this at all.

Guys wearing white belts, hollister, pink polo shirts, white sunglasses, bandannas attached  to random parts of their outfit or body. Yuck.

Uggs...oh god these things need to die. They are not and never were ok.  And for the love of god please stop tucking your pants into them.

And I dont know if this belongs here..but I hate seeing a girl who looks like she is 22 and then finding out she is 14.  It really bothers me.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

Toronto
teens dressed in full Abercrombie or Hollister with birkenstocks/uggs
ppl dressed in full Lululemon with birkenstocks/uggs 
Lululemon bags ( i admit i own one...for actual dance class)
American Apparel hobo chic
leggings (love for lazy days, i can spend more time on makeup)
TNA bags (own for dance class)
riding boots or cowboy boots (own)
beat up leather messenger bags as school bags
tiiiight jeans with belts, not attractive on a big booty
jansport bags (excellent for school, make it look like you hardly have anything in you're bag too)
large pashmina/blanket scarves wrapped around the neck many times
flats...in the middle of frikin freezing winter with snow and slush!! WTFWTFWTFWTF are ppl crazy 
At my school: Septum piercings (have given in), monroe piercings, snakebites, industrials (love)

this sounds like a lot, but most of these trends are all put together to make like 3 types of ppl LOL

P.S. I dont care. I still like some Juicy Couture bags (black velour daydreamer <3, Spring/08 next door neigbour/white large embossed velour daydreamer<333333. full tracksuits can go die tho, unless you're in the privacy of your own home...like myself. AHA


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

oops double post...


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 7, 2008)

from edmonton so basically toronto meets vancouver

and awww i love my tna bags but someone sd they were cheap and hell yeah i got to school i need to pack textbooks and my lunch and i need room for my layers throughout the day....i hate lululemon now i used to love it back in the day but i guess i used to love tna back in the day b4 they were everywhere...

and the emo pigeons ditto we got em too


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm here in Mass we all carry Coach (to the point where I actually notice when girls *don't* have a Coach bag), and permanent french manis or funky french with the colored tips are in. Also I rock the Uggs because it rains or snows almost every week and cold feet get old after awhile. 


The trends I can't stand are Hollister on everyone (including 30 year olds I work with) and the night-for-day look, where women try to pull off slinky low-cut tops with sequins at places like the mall, work, or the gym. Tacky and trashy, IMO.


----------

